# Würmchen im mini-mini-Teich



## nirame (6. Feb. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichspezialisten!
Auch wenn ich mit meinem miniatur-Zimmer-Brunnen hier sehr falsch bin, konnte ich doch keine bessere Anlaufstelle für meine Frage finden. Vielen Dank fürs nicht sofort rauswerfen 

Mein Problem: seit kurzem habe ich seltsame kleine __ Würmer in meinem Wasser. Ich hab schon viele Beiträge zu Wurmproblemen angeschaut, aber die haben alle nicht so richtig auf die kleinen Gesellen in meinem Tümpelchen gepasst.

Wie man sehen kann sind sie sehr klein (das ist ein Teelöffel)
Die tümmeln sich da drin in ca. 50 L Wasser (sehr vage geschätzt), ein paar kleinen Schneckchen und einer hochwachsenden Wasserpflanze deren Namen ich nicht kenne und die im Moment in nicht so gutem Zustand ist....

Ich hab dieses Brünnchen jetzt schon 4 Jahre, hatte aber noch nie diese Würmer.

Kennt die jemand von euch?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bongostrongo (7. Feb. 2014)

Ich denke, das sind Planarien.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nirame (11. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Würmchen im mini-mini-Teich*

Meinst du? 
Naja, in dem fall sind sie wenigstens nicht für den Menschen parasitär.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Golo (12. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Würmchen im mini-mini-Teich*

Hallo nirame,

ich glaube nicht, dass es Planarien sind. 

Die kenne ich nur unter Wasser und ohne "Luftrüssel". 

Ich habe ein wenig "gegockelt" und denke Chamaeleonfliegen Larven könnten es sein.

Viele Grüße - Ralph


----------

